# fuel problem in an '87 Maxima...



## Last Leg (Feb 13, 2006)

Greetings!
I hope this is the right place to post this, since there appears to be no forum for 1987 maximas. I'm having problems with excess fuel delivery, resulting in 10-13 mpg, and engine flooding every time the car is shut off. When I start it, it runs rough, and puts out a big cloud of black smoke/unburnt fuel. Once it warms up, it runs OK, but has crappy gas mileage. If I drive it to work (~30 miles), and it sits for 8 or more hours, it will start when I get back in in. If I drive a short distance, or don't let it sit very long, it won't start, and appears to be flooded. It also doesn't like the rain. Is this a fuel pressure regulator problem, or is there something else wrong. HELP!!!!!... I'm about ready to pull my hair out.... 
On my..."Last Leg"....


----------



## Last Leg (Feb 13, 2006)

*???*

Anyone??? Please?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

have the system tested, But im assuming that ya, its the regulator. Because the fuel isnt returning back to the tank. I would do the pressure test, and check the fuel return lines.


----------



## Last Leg (Feb 13, 2006)

*update...*

Well, I bit the bullet and hauled out the diagnostic computer from under the front seat. It gave me codes for the fuel temp sensor and the Cylinder head temp sensor. I have ordered a new Bosch Fuel pressure regulator, which includes the sensor, but the CHTS is under the timing belt in the worst possible place to get to. In fact, my Haynes book says I need to take off the timing belt to get to it...NOT! Anyone have any idea how much this might influence my problems if the Fuel pressure regulaor and sensor is replaced?

Last Leg


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

the sensor is way down there dont take out the timing belt but the top cover you will need to remove as well as the cruise control, resivor box, and if you have a se model which i do toull have to struggle with your p/s coolant tubes which run along the fender also the feul pressure solenoid thingy i would use a drill to remove the screws with a fat screwdriver bit or youll scrip the screws and press down HARD ON THE DRILL AS YOU UNSCREW. it has a yellow plug on it at least mine does and it is right behind the right timing gear if you stand in front on the engine with the crank shaft bolt pointing towads your shins in standing in front of your passenger side(righr) fender..


----------

